# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Not my mistake.

## Belair_Boy

This was not my mistake but I needed to fix the problem. 
We bought this place to live in while we build the Belair house and although I knew there were a few loose tiles in the shower a bigger problem was waiting to be discovered. 
When the original wall lining was nailed in place a nail had been driven into the pipe between the breaching piece and the shower head.  The resulting leak caused all the timber stud work to rot away.  This didn't happen straight away of course, the nail blocked the hole for a long time, until it eventually corroded away.  The leak only happened while the shower was in use and any water found its way back into the shower so it was never detected by the previous owner.

----------


## chalkyt

Yes, I found something like that in a place we renovated. Nice black crumbly wood all being held up by the roof! What fun!!!!

----------


## ringtail

At least the asbestos is still good  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Biggrin: . Get the plumber to solder in new pipe work as close to that wall junction as possible, then run a new stud up each side of the existing, a few new nogs, resheet and tile. I'd probably get a heat gun or similar onto those studs where the damage is the worst and try to dry them out a bit first

----------


## Belair_Boy

This was all about 4 years ago.
I ended up replacing the lining behind the tiles on all 4 walls in the bathroom while I was at it.
Rotten stud work behind the shower just crumbled away so just vacuumed up and replaced with fresh, new bottom plate as well.
New ceiling, with insulation, a roof ventilator, extractor fan/heat light, new vanity, mirror, much filling and sanding, plus a new coat of paint and the bathroom should last us while we are living here at least.

----------


## GeoffW1

I drilled through a pipe I'd only just put in there LOL

----------


## nataliejw81

my husband tiled the bathroom in our old house but decided to do it the hard way and start from the roof down, using nails to hold up each run as he glued them on ... went straight through the hot water pipe!! what luck!

----------

